# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  We are flying into San Francisco then heading south ( In October) to Half Moon Bay, Carmel Highlands, Paso Robles and finally Dana Point.  Can anyone recommend restaurants (whether fine dining or casu

## Maureenm

We are flying into San Francisco then heading south ( In October) to Half Moon Bay, Carmel Highlands, Paso Robles and finally Dana Point.  Can anyone recommend restaurants (whether fine dining or casual), fun wineries in the Paso Robles area or any points of interest?  I have already booked our accomodations and our Hearst tour. Also, any experience with what the weather will be like around the second week in October?  We are going for eight days.  thanks

----------


## JoshA

That's a great drive! In Carmel, don't miss Point Lobos State Park. It's a favorite for scuba divers and has some of the most beautiful beaches I've seen along the California coast. Near Paso Robles you can tour some great wineries in the Santa Rita Hills area. Their pinot noirs were made famous by the movie "Sideways". I liked the ones at Melville and Sanford near Lompoc. Sanford is on Santa Rosa road which is great to drive in a convertible (rent one for October). Another good winery to visit east of Solvang is Sunstone for their satisfying red blends.

----------


## JEK

M,
For casual and fun try the Hog's Breath Inn in Carmel. Clint's place.

----------


## Maureenm

thanks Josh and JEK...

----------


## phil62

My wife and I just did a similar trip this past June, and you are in for a major treat. The weather should be fine for a convertible, with warm days and cool evenings. There are many great places to eat, particularly in the Carmel/Monterey area. Our favorites are Fresh Cream in Monterey, Pacific Edge in Carmel Highlands, and Bernardus Lodge in Carmel Valley. If you want to really blow your mind, and your wallet, make a reservation for a sunset dinner at Sierra Mar at Post Ranch Inn in Big Sur, arguably one of the top restaurant experiences in California. BTW, where are you staying in Carmel Valley? We love Tickle Pink Inn, which is right on the ocean with drop dead views.

If you want more detailed info, PM me, but you are in for one of the best trips you will ever take. The only place we like more is SBH.

Phil

----------


## Maureenm

thanks Phil..we actually are staying in Carmel Highlands, at the Tickle Pink Inn, so that's great to hear that you liked it... i will pm you later on today... convertible is out of the question for us...hubby has corneal problems and the constant glare would  be too much

----------

